# Fry bunker idea



## projectpat (Dec 24, 2009)

So i'm getting a bit tired of having my 10g running with my lab fry. I would like to stop running the 10g all together. My main tank is a 55g with labs, dems, and a random shark.

I was trying to think of a way to be able to move my fry to the 55g without all of them getting eaten.

I was thinking of constructing a box or 2 out of egg crate and putting them in the tank by the rockwork.

My question is will this keep the fry alive? They seem to be smart enough to know where they are safe. In the past I would but a few of the larger fry in the tank to test if theyre alright and they are usually fine all day long doing their own thing but when the lights go off i wake up and the fry are gone.

Any help or suggestions would be great. Thanks all.


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

Can you hold them until they are about 1/2 inch long? I've found that size will manage much better than the smaller ones. Give them more rocks with hiding holes smaller than the other fish can get in to help them along. I try to keep them in a small tank until it's needed for QT or another batch of fry.


----------



## Riceburner (Sep 3, 2008)

create a holding pen with fine mesh plastic and hang it in the main tank. I used a fridge drawer drilled full of holes before.


----------



## KiDD (Aug 20, 2010)




----------



## projectpat (Dec 24, 2009)

theyre bigger then that...some are close to an inch but somehow the keep vanishing over night


----------



## Malawi_Junkie (Nov 26, 2009)

PfunMo said:


> Can you hold them until they are about 1/2 inch long? I've found that size will manage much better than the smaller ones. Give them more rocks with hiding holes smaller than the other fish can get in to help them along. I try to keep them in a small tank until it's needed for QT or another batch of fry.


+1


----------



## projectpat (Dec 24, 2009)

so i decided i'd give it a shot. Built a little box out of egg crate just incase who knows. rearranged the tank a bit as well now i just hope when i wake up the 5 fry are still here haha. Wish them luck


----------



## projectpat (Dec 24, 2009)

well after 2 nights 2 have vanished...the other 3 have found refuge in the egg crate box i think...hopefully they make it


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

When I did need to keep some fry in the main tank, I tried to provide some more shelter for them. I used a1/2 inch masaonry bit and drilled many holes in and through a piece of limestone as I could. Kind of like a bee hive. The yellow labs found it worked for them and a fair number made it. The hap ahli never got the idea and all were gone pretty quick. They would swim up and down and be eaten but the labs knew about duck and cover so survived.


----------



## projectpat (Dec 24, 2009)

the egg crate box in the corner seems to be working. The fry realize that it is a safe spot and do slip into it and have dug under it and i find them in there when i first turn the lights on. I have since added 2 more fry and they are all still alive


----------



## GeriJo (May 13, 2010)

The cheapest way to do this is to go to walmart's craft section. They sell large pieces of plastic canvas for needle work. I wanna say it's like 5 sheets for a dollar. Buy some of this and some of the crafting foam (non-adhesive) from the craft department. You will also need some fishing line and I use apholstry (spelling?) needles, but you don't have to use them.

Decide what size area you want the fry to be contained in and cut your canvas to match that shape and size with an opening at the top. Stitch them together with the fishing line. (I use double stitches to insure safety.) You will need a lip or ledge around the top of your fry enclosure. I usually make mine 8-10 squares wide... if you aren't sure what I mean you'll understand it when you see the canvas. Stitch this lip so that it forms a 90 degree outward facing angle to the enclosure. (If you're enclosure is round this will make it look like an upside down top hat.) Cut your foam to match the size of the "lip" on the enclosure. Stitch foam to both the top and bottom sides of the "lip". When your fry are really small you will need to cover your enclosure with a piece of nylon panty hose. After a couple weeks you can remove the panty hose. This basket will be free floating at the top of your tank and can be cleaned in the top rack of the dish washer so long as it is away from heating elements.


----------



## LoRyder (Sep 15, 2010)

@GeriJo
Nice idea.

I remember a long time ago we had a prego fish and we had this mesh net box thing that we just hung on the side of the tank to they make these any more.


----------

